# Do You Like DragonFlies?



## N2TORTS (Jul 28, 2012)

Still one of my favo's .......









A little bit of triva' .......A bee flaps its wings about 300 times per second, but a dragonfly flaps its wings at only about 30 beats per second. 

JD~


----------



## wellington (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, I do. Great pics. Usually I have a lot of them in my yard. They hatch out of my pond. This year, so far I haven't seen any.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2012)

I like them too.


----------



## pam (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes I do


----------



## dmmj (Jul 29, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> A little bit of triva' .......A bee flaps its wings about 300 times per second, but a dragonfly flaps its wings at only about 30 beats per second.


Sounds like a bunch of slackers to me.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 29, 2012)

i practice fly fishing and very often somes comes around me when i'm in the river.
In france it's in majority a blue specie but the red one you show in picture is really nice


----------



## ascott (Jul 29, 2012)

I absolutely love them.....


for fun;
http://www.dragonfly-site.com/meaning-symbolize.html


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 30, 2012)

We mainly seem to have blue and then the black and white ones. Have you ever saw them swarm? Not sure swarm is the correct term. but it is what it looks like.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 30, 2012)

No i never see a swarm (if i understand correctly swarm is essaim in french, it's like a flying group)


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2012)

> We mainly seem to have blue and then the black and white ones. Have you ever saw them swarm? Not sure swarm is the correct term. but it is what it looks like.



Yes Jacqui, I have seen this awesome sight....where I use to work there was an old flood irrigation system designed to flood fields for cattle...(before it was sold off and made into a park) and when the parks irrigation system went down I would operate the flood irrigation and when the entire field would pool up with water...they would swarm over the entire grass fields...dipping in and out of the water---eating bugs that were flooded out of the ground and such...mainly the gorgeous blue ones .....I would also have fun racing them...I would have to use the little off road buggies to get from one part of the park to another and they would literally fly right along side the gator buggie and if I stopped it was like they would wait...lol...and when I would take off they would zip right along side...it was very fun and amusing....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## terryo (Jul 30, 2012)

I love, love, love them. They seem to find me where ever I go. Your pictures are fantastic!!










This is beautiful
http://members.tripod.com/Nanna_4/thedragonfly.html


----------



## Blakem (Jul 30, 2012)

We call my dad the "dragonfly whisperer". Every time he is in our pool they fly around him. They will land on his toes and if he sticks his finger up, they will land in it! really funny. 


View attachment 25102




View attachment 25103




View attachment 25104


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2012)

You want to encourage them to stay around, their larva eat mosquito larva like no ones business.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is one on my dads finger!

View attachment 25111


----------

